# Progressive Retinal Atrophy



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

I've been missing from the forum for quite awhile, but back again for some advice. You guys are the best and I thought you may have some insight.

Rico was diagnosied with Progressive Retinal Atrophy today. He has been having increasing problems walking up and down stairs outside, at night. he has gone from a dog who always slept onj our bed, to one who prefers the floor. Now I know it's because he feels safer there at night. This problem is lumped on to of his "dry eye" problems and mild cataract. Although I think the cataract may be a by-product of the PRA.

Anyone have any experience with this disease? It's supposed to be inherited, but I'm still reasearching it and trying to find out what I'll be dealing with here.

Advice, help??


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Have been researching and not happy with what I find. 

Rico's opthamologist suggests I start him on anti-oxidants (in the form of Occuvit) to slow the progression of the disease. He assures me it's not a painful thing and that Rico will not look diffferently, but there is no treatment and the result is blindness.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Rory, I am so sorry to hear this. I have no info to share, but will be following this thread as I too just learned way too much about Jasper's eyes, which also include minor cataracts. so will be interested to read if others have input if they are related to the retinol atrophy, but also just support you. Many of us who just had puppies when the forum started now, have 4, 5, 6, 7, and older dogs. Once again we can all learn from each other. 

I did find a homeopathic remedy for cataracts called cineraria, but have not discussed it yet with my vet.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't have much knowledge to share but I'm sorry to hear about all Rico's eye problems. Is Rico already on anything for the dry eye? My 12 year old Chinese Crested "Chingy" has cataracts and mild dry eye and gets ointment in her eyes daily. It's Optimmune with Cyclosporin.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Rico has been taking Pred-Acetate and Cyclosporine drops twice daily, for a few years now.

After letting this sink in all day, I guess I'm doing OK with it. It could be something far worse that caused him pain. If this disease takes the slow path, we could be looking at 3-5 years before he losses sight. I'll be optomistic and say it will take him longer.

From what I'm finding on-line; the condition is an inherited one. It can come from dogs who have been CERF'd. Kind of like a recessive gene. The thing that makes it hard to control is that in most cases, it isn't diagnosed until the dog is 3 to 8 years old. By then most littermates have been breed, if that's going to happen, and passed it along.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Opti-gen recently made a test available for one of the forms of PRA, but testing isn't available for all forms. Their test is for prcd-PRA and lets you know whether the dog is "normal",a "carrier", or "affected". Hopefully breeds that are most affected will start testing before breeding to try and eliminate at least the one form. Of course it will take time and will need breeders to actively participate. Chinese Cresteds are in the risk group, but I don't think Hav's are listed as being more at risk.


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

Our beloved Gracie, an English Cocker Spaniel, began to lose her sight to PRA at about 5. She lost her sight to PRA and cararacts by 7 years. She did wonderfully and stayed happy and active until she passed away at 12. She maintained her pack leader status over our other EC and our first Hav until the end. I learned to jingle pocket change and tell her when I changed rooms and she followed the other dog's cues also. She knew the open spaces in the backyard and would run back and forth. I didn't move furniture or change the landscaping and we all learned not to leave shoes laying around. She was mostly deaf the last year of her life but was happy and content.

There are web sites with suggestions for living with a blind dog. Don't worry about your Hav's happiness. He will do fine and you will have all the more joy in your life for "being his eyes"!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

This brought tears to my eyes. My Lhasa Boo Boo has PRA he was blind before 4. I got him at about 2 1/2 he was being used as a breeder in a puppy mill. I spent years and $$$$ taking him to opthamologists up and down the western sea board in an attempt to cure him. He did not get dry eye until about 4 years ago and of course the cataracts are there. Boo Boo is now 13 and still most people do not know he is blind unless I tell them. I have come to accept it (I don't like it) but have made peace with it. He on the other hand is unaffected.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

PRA is a condition that affects standard poodles and prcd-PRA affects miniatures and toys. All the reputable poodle breeders test for PRA in standards and for prcd-PRA in minis and toys. Here's the link to the description on poodle club of america's website.

http://www.poodleclubofamerica.org/health.htm#pra


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Rico. Dogs are such resilient creatures.... these things don't effect them like they effect us. Rico will be just fine and will learn how to deal with any changes or loss in his vision. I think sometimes our dogs illnesses are harder on us than them.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank you so much for your support. You've brought tears to my eyes, as well. Rico is the love of my life (sorry DH) and has always been at my side. I'm sure he will do OK. It actually explains a lot of behavior that I couldn't figure out. I thought he was getting clumsy. Now I know what his challenges are.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

I just found this article on Hav's. I guess I should notify the breeder of this problem. Oh, boy!

*Special Medical Problems*
The Havanese is a healthy, long-lived breed. However, like all dog breeds, they are susceptible to some medical problems. Regular veterinary care is essential. 
The Havanese Club of America's (HCA) Health Committee recently completed a health survey among its members. A computer database will be established to house the information relating to health issues. In time, this information may help in making better breeding decisions.

*Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA)*
PRA is characterized by degeneration of the cells of the retina, leading eventually to loss of sight. The latest HCA health survey indicated that some Havanese do suffer from PRA. In order to control the disease in Havanese bloodlines, breeders are now required to include The Canine Eye Registration Foundation (CERF) registration on pedigrees. Any affected Havanese should no longer be used for breeding purposes. 
*Junior Cataracts*
A cataract may be defined as a loss of the normal transparency of the lens of the eye. Any spot on the lens that is opaque, regardless of its size, is technically a cataract. Some cataracts are clearly visible to the naked eye, appearing as white flecks within the eye, or giving a milky-gray or bluish-white cast to the lens behind the pupil. Cataracts are relatively common in older dogs (over 8 years). Junior cataracts develop in much younger dogs.

A cataract is important only when it causes impaired vision. Blindness can be corrected by removing the lens (cataract extraction). While this restores vision, there is some loss of visual acuity because the lens is not present to focus light on the retina. The operation is recommended for the dog who has so much visual impairment that he has difficulty getting around. }


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Just sending you a hug. One of my very good friends dog (not a hav) went from cataracts, had the surgery, and then to glaucoma and to completely blind in a year. It was a very sad situation. She was a performance dog as well and it all started with one day her missing a jump. She took her to the vet cause it wasn't like her. Both her parents were health tested and she was as well (she is a champion who was specialed for some time and had a litter too!) Her cataracts came at age 7. Well she is still the same happy girl who has no fears of the world. She had a few week period with a cone and that was scary for her as the vet said likely the echo combined with not being able to see threw her senses off. Now she is doing therapy dog but will still listen for the tennis ball to be thrown or run with the other dogs trying to get there first. She still jumps all over you and kisses you to death. Most people don't realize she is blind (her face is black) even when being smothered in kisses.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

susieg said:


> I think sometimes our dogs illnesses are harder on us than them.


That is so true. When Chingy lost her vision suddenly she adapted immediately barely skipping a beat! It was much more stressful for me.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Christy, thanks for the info on Optigen. There is a lot of information there! Some really good stuff out on the web. Optigen is doing free research testing on purebred dogs diagnosed with PRA, especially breeds where the mutations have not yet been identified yet. Maybe I'll send in the info needed for Rico to be involved.

For anyone who may have this problem, start using the anti-oxidant supplements ASAP, as the sooner they are started the slower the process will take. I am reading a lot about Octi-glo. It's a bit pricey. My opthamologist suggested I go to the drug store or supermarket and buy Octuvit/Lutien. It's much more affordable. I've been hiding 1/2 a pill in a small bit of hot dog and it's gone before he knows what hit him!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Just wanted to send a hug your way. I think you and Rico will be just fine through this. I actually watched something on tv recently with a family who had 3 larger dogs (I don't remember what breed). One of the dogs had recently went blind and they said that the other dog was so wonderful in making sure that he was always safe and secure.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

iluvhavs said:


> Christy, thanks for the info on Optigen. There is a lot of information there! Some really good stuff out on the web. Optigen is doing free research testing on purebred dogs diagnosed with PRA, especially breeds where the mutations have not yet been identified yet. Maybe I'll send in the info needed for Rico to be involved.


You're welcome. That would be awesum! You could get him involved in the study and might learn more for his sake as well as help others to gather information that could eventually help other dogs.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

I heard from Optigen and they want to include Rico in their research. I'm sending his 5 generation pedigree chart and a blood sample. Their testing will determine what type of PRA he has and confirm if it is indeed genetic. 

Should be interesting to see what they say! I'll update the thread as I get more information.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

iluvhavs said:


> I heard from Optigen and they want to include Rico in their research. I'm sending his 5 generation pedigree chart and a blood sample. Their testing will determine what type of PRA he has and confirm if it is indeed genetic.
> 
> Should be interesting to see what they say! I'll update the thread as I get more information.


:grouphug:best wishes!:grouphug:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Rory, I am sorry about Rico's PRA. It is true that the dogs adapt incredibly well and don't feel at all sorry for themselves. I know of an Irish Spaniel who is blind and hasn't changed one bit, still the same loving and friendly boy he's always been.  It will be very interesting to hear what Optigen has to say about any findings!

Good luck with everything and give that gorgeous boy a belly rub from me.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Well, Rico's blood sample has finally been received by Optigen. They now have his DNA _and _5 generations of his pedigree chart.

Hopefully, I'll hear something from them in the next month. They don't know if they'll be able to ID the specific type of PRA he has, but they'll keep me posted on everything they do.

My vet was very helpful and thought this was a great idea to help develop a DNA test to detect carriers. He was involved in this type of testing years ago when Optigen and Cornell were developing the tests for Shelties! He did all his work for me free of charge!

I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

That's really great of your vet--no charge! Awesum. I hope you get some answers back. I think it's a great idea too.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Brando was just diagnosed with a cataract in his right eye yesterday. He still has full vision it seems. There's really not much one can do but hope it doesn't get worse but I did find this supplement which I ordered, Ocu Glow, http://www.ocuglo.com/. If I can slow it down from progressing, I'll be quite happy.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

I've been using Ocuvite. It's the same supplement, Lutien, but from the drug store. That's the forst thing my ophamologist recommended.

Rico started developing a cataract a year ago. From what I understand the cataracts and PRA go hand in hand. Maybe that's why owners don't get the PRA diagnosis when they should. The cataracts get the brunt of the blame instead of the very preventable PRA.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

We went for Rico's 6 month check up this morning. His Progressive Retinal Atrophy has been slow to progress. I thank the opthamologist for recommending the Ocuvite lutien supplement. We both think that has helped a lot. Night vision continues to be a problem along with some problems in shadows in the house, or depth of field vision problems with stairs.

Rico now has a small cataract in his right eye to go with the existing one in his left eye. Small and not effecting vision. These things go hand in hand with the PRA. 

I'm faxing the opth. report to Optigen, as they want to continue to follow Rico. They are looking for any other Havanese that may have this PRA problem. If they could develop a DNA test for havanese that would identify carriers it would go a long way to stopping the passing on of these genes.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Rory, Everytime I read about Rico it breaks my heart. My Lhasa has PRA since he was three he is now 13.5. He has cataracts and a cherry eye (the vets do not recomend fixing it) it is still moist and I can and do pop it back into place, he also has dry eye. Even after all these years I have a hard time with it, I feel helpless. Boo Boo does really well, gets around almost as well as the other dogs, he is only slightly more dependent and I have to watch him closely around new dogs until they are use to him. He still climbs stairs he uses his tags to clank eact step. He also still plays the other dogs have the advantage (so he is the dog version of "it"). He also has developed Bat ears. Hugs


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank you Magpie. I know Rico will be OK. He's such a great soul. I'm used to it now, but was a mess when I first heard about it.

I have read that they will not treat the cataracts, should they become a problem because of the PRA. Only time will tell how we make out.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

One of Boo Boo's cataracts can on quickly the other only became mature a year ago. They do not treat the cataracts. Boo Boo was blind from the PRA before the second one formed. We do treat the dry eye and check the preassure every year. PRA has become a problem in the Lhasa's because of breeding in puppy mills and back yards. There are different kinds of PRA. I think in the Havanese it is still rare, I hope it stays that way. At first it is so hard to accept. Boo Boo like I said has no problem with it.


----------

